# What is your favorite tarantula?



## Brendan Straut (Mar 30, 2016)

Just a discussion post to see what some of you consider your favorite specimen. I'm interested not only in the species but the reason why, as some people consider docileness and ease of care to be the best characteristics while others consider defensiveness, speed, and potency when deciding their favorite. Of the 3 I own, my LP is by far my favorite for its appetite, tendency to wander around and it's growth rate. My two favorite I do not own are P. Bara for its colors and GBB for its webbing, semi arboreal nature and colors.


----------



## louise f (Mar 30, 2016)

My favorite is my Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus for their lovely colors, Encyocratella olivacea for their webbing. Oh come on i love almost all species.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brendan Straut (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow both amazing species, neither of which I have heard of until just now. Thanks for sharing, I particularly like the colors of the E. Olivacea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 30, 2016)

I personally love 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_. I love their size, their attitude, the rear legs, that _terracotta _colours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 30, 2016)

Brendan Straut said:


> Wow both amazing species, neither of which I have heard of until just now. Thanks for sharing, I particularly like the colors of the E. Olivacea















IMG_1188



__ louise f
__ Feb 27, 2016
__ 4



						Encyocratella olivacea
					
















IMG_1184



__ louise f
__ Feb 26, 2016
__ 1



						Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus
					



 psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus before molt


	

		
			
		

		
	
  and after molt

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Mar 30, 2016)

I refuse to even entertain the idea of having a favorite!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Mar 30, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> I refuse to even entertain the idea of having a favorite!


I agree, my list of favorites is longer than a lot of people's collection.

I have yet to have an avic or Psalmopeous that I didn't love.  Avics are beautiful and great eaters (at least the specimens I have), Psalms are fast growers (like crazy fast), make curtained webbed tubes and all look great.   Psalms are intense when food is around, its great to watch even before the final attack.

Pamphobetus just may be the most voracious of all terrestrial ts, maybe all....its just crazy, deprived crackheads don't jump on crack like a pamph jumps on prey....and they grow fast and have such growth with each molt that the fresh t is virtually unrecognizable...like a brand new awesome t with each and every molt.

Poecs are just crazy cool looking, from the dorsal patterns to the brightly colored underarms...their speed and the force they pounce on prey with is always impressive....I can hear a poec take a cricket in the other room, with a door closed between us and a tv on....it always makes me smile when I hear it.

Nhandu are just gorgeous, fluffy, well aside from chromatus, which is spectacular in its own right.   The leg banding, the creamy white carapace (I really like that) and the red rump, that gets so beautifully bright after a molt....appetites that rival anything, same for growth rates.

Thrixopelma cyaneolum/okerti.   Man these are some lookers, but great for completely different reasons.   Cyan is deep blue, and as calm as any t I have ever worked with...they never seem to spook, they eat everything instantly, although in a less than spectacular fashion as they just catch it as it hits the ground.   Okerti has the polar opposite personality, skittish as anything I've dealt with aside from H. mac and the LV, but they are very hungry and great hunters, often chasing prey for quite a long time.   Their rump is possibly the coolest orangey red you can imagine and the rest is a very interesting and pleasing blue-green....I wish I had access to more of this genus, its all too commonly overlooked by many.

Red-legged Brachy's, calm, always out and visible, stunning to look at and always a favorite with non spider people.   They're a crowd pleaser.   B. albiceps is another looker that may not please others, but I just think they are really really nice looking spiders, one of my favorite looking spiders.

C. marshalli, with as reasonably priced as these are, I'm shocked they aren't in every collection.   They eat amazingly well, web like crazy, make intricate tunnel systems, have good growth rates and that dang horn is just sooo odd, yet very cool...and the surrounding carapace is absolutely stunning.

P. muticus has just the most incredible cinnamon brown color, its very pleasing to the eye...I just love getting a good look...and the back legs of an adult female are just stupid cool....I just look at them in amazement as they look almost out of place...and man, quick for such a large bulky t.

In the dime a dozen beginner section, I really really like the G. pulchripes.   Good eaters, as in always hungry, decent growth rates and they just keep getting better and better looking as they grow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 30, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I agree, my list of favorites is longer than a lot of people's collection.
> 
> I have yet to have an avic or Psalmopeous that I didn't love.  Avics are beautiful and great eaters (at least the specimens I have), Psalms are fast growers (like crazy fast), make curtained webbed tubes and al look great.   Psalms are intense when food is around, its great to watch even before the final attack.
> 
> ...



So there was your novel.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Mar 30, 2016)

louise f said:


> So there was your novel.


I'm on the lookout for a publisher.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 30, 2016)

Ohh ohh  i am in


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 30, 2016)

Brendan Straut said:


> some people consider docileness to be the best characteristics


 
Don't really see that as a virtue, a potato with legs.  Most of my favorites are arboreals and OW's.  Good thing is that there's so many species in the hobby today, there's plenty to choose from for everyone's tastes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brendan Straut (Mar 30, 2016)

I love that you mentioned Thrixopelma genus,  absolutely 
 overlooked in the hobby, but becoming more popular

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 30, 2016)

my personnel fav in my collection so far is my Omothymus Violaceopes, cool purple colors, cool threat postures, cool everything really. really cant wait for it to get huge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Mar 30, 2016)

My favourite is my Thrixopelma sp cajamarca female and my Thrixopelma sp cajamarca sling as they are fairly rare (if you search Google the very 1St pic is my adult female just saying) also my favourite is my Brachypelma albopilosum juvenile because we all secretly love them and also everything else I have is my favourite as if I didn't like them then I wouldn't collect them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brendan Straut (Mar 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Don't really see that as a virtue, a potato with legs.  Most of my favorites are arboreals and OW's.  Good thing is that there's so many species in the hobby today, there's plenty to choose from for everyone's tastes.


I see what your saying, and I agree to an extent, but the opposite of 


Poec54 said:


> Don't really see that as a virtue, a potato with legs.  Most of my favorites are arboreals and OW's.  Good thing is that there's so many species in the hobby today, there's plenty to choose from for everyone's tastes.


I see what you're saying but I don't think the tendency to bite (and send the recipient to the ER as in OW species) is really a virtue either


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm tied between Avic avics, H. maculata, G. rosea/porteri/northern gold, A. geniculata and A. seemani Which is what i've collected so far so it's safe to say they are all my favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, I'm sort of fascinated with the Rose Foot Baboon Bird-eater, but only one captive specimen of that is known to exist so I of course will list A. genic and L. parahybana, followed by my B. smithi with a slight lead over my G. pulchripes. And those two may switch ranks as time passes. I like my E. campestratus, but since it decided to become a pet hole, he isn't that interesting. Maybe when he is rehoused he will become more sociable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haksilence (Mar 30, 2016)

It's hard to single one out, I like different ones for different things, but I think my a. Brocklehursti is probably my "favorite" in terms of looks, activity, attitude/personality

Mine is totally nuts and they are gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 30, 2016)

Brendan Straut said:


> I don't think the tendency to bite (and send the recipient to the ER as in OW species) is really a virtue either


_ "The tendency to bite (and send the recipient to the ER)."_  Where are you getting this from?  I got my first tarantula over 40 years ago and have never been bitten.  I'd think that anyone who's owned as many OW's as I have would have been nailed a long time ago (and many times since) if there was such a strong correlation between OW's and bites.  I much prefer a tarantula to stand up when I open it's cage, than to sit there and kick off a cloud of hairs, which is one reason why OW's have surged in popularity over the last 10 years. 

I think most bites are from the species considered calmer, like Brachypelma & Aphonopelma, as people are often very careless and complacent when working with or handling them.



Venom1080 said:


> my personnel fav in my collection so far is my Omothymus Violaceopes, cool purple colors, cool threat postures, cool everything really. really cant wait for it to get huge.



- They never cam down like most Poecs do with age.  At any size they can panic when caught out in the open, and blindly run _anywhere_.  

- Do you know the sex of yours?  Adult males are small, brown, and skinny; they typically go from 3 1/2" - 4" to an adult in one molt.  Usually surprises me when the males mature, because they don't seem like they're big enough to be penultimate.  

- My biggest female is 7" and has been for the last several years (hatched out several sacs from her).  Don't know what you're expecting in size ('huge'), but dealers tend to exaggerate the size of Asian arboreals for 'marketing purposes.'

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> - They never cam down like most Poecs do with age.  At any size they can panic when caught out in the open, and blindly run _anywhere_.
> 
> - Do you know the sex of yours?  Adult males are small, brown, and skinny; they typically go from 3 1/2" - 4" to an adult in one molt.  Usually surprises me when the males mature, because they don't seem like they're big enough to be penultimate.
> 
> - My biggest female is 7" and has been for the last several years (hatched out several sacs from her).  Don't know what you're expecting in size ('huge'), but dealers tend to exaggerate the size of Asian arboreals for 'marketing purposes.'


dont know the sex, still only 2.5" and too skittish for me to catch out in the open long enough for sexing. whenever i take the cage down from the shelf it just runs to its hide. i was expecting it to get bigger than that. 8-10inches DLS


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 31, 2016)

I love my P. Irminia female, she's not that secretive for a P. Irminia. She comes out at night a few times a week, really laid back for a psalmo and absolutely love those jet black and orange colours.

Then there is my P. Fasciata female, since i got her I just knew I need to get myself more poecies. I love those long legs and markings. She's an awesome display T with an amazing appetite, and maintenance has been really easy with her, she has yet to give me a threat pose too. Such a sweet girl.

Then there's my two balfouri juvies. Again, those colours had me from the moment I knew these species existed. Mine is fairly visible, great appetite and they are always busy renovating. They web a ton which is awesome, and they settle in within hours after rehousing. I've found mine to be always busy doing something. I just love them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> dont know the sex, still only 2.5" and too skittish for me to catch out in the open long enough for sexing. whenever i take the cage down from the shelf it just runs to its hide. i was expecting it to get bigger than that. 8-10inches DLS


 
Going by the size of my 20 species of Asian arboreals, I'm leery of claims of any of them exceeding 8", except for P rufilata.  But pricelists like to use 8-10" on some of them as it sells spiders, as you know. 

Another one that's exaggerated for_ 'marketing purposes'_ is L parahybana, that's typically a 7-8" spider; there's a number of genera with species that hit that size.  Again, big size claims sell spiders.  People come here thinking their parahybana is second only to Theraphosa in size!  I had an AF parahybana that never went over 7".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 31, 2016)

Out of what i have, my GBB is still my favorite tarantula. She is my best eater and she is my most colorful especially after molt. My E. Sp. Red is a close second.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Going by the size of my 20 species of Asian arboreals, I'm leery of claims of any of them exceeding 8", except for P rufilata.  But pricelists like to use 8-10" on some of them as it sells spiders, as you know.
> 
> Another one that's exaggerated for_ 'marketing purposes'_ is L parahybana, that's typically a 7-8" spider; there's a number of genera with species that hit that size.  Again, big size claims sell spiders.  People come here thinking their parahybana is second only to Theraphosa in size!  I had an AF parahybana that never went over 7".


Don't forget those that prefer T. blondi over T. stirmi because they think they'll have a 12" spider when it's mature. When both blondi and stirmi averages around 10". Off topic but quite curious, I've heard P. ornata also gets quite big? What are your experience with these guys? What's the largest you have seen ornata get?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 31, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> Don't forget those that prefer T. blondi over T. stirmi because they think they'll have a 12" spider when it's mature. When both blondi and stirmi averages around 10". Off topic but quite curious, I've heard P. ornata also gets quite big? What are your experience with these guys? What's the largest you have seen ornata get?


 
Right, 10" seems to be the norm for Theraphosa from what I've seen, and not all of them hit that (I've got an adult male that's 8").  Apophysis tends to have a little bigger legspan, but blondi & stirmi have more bulk.  These are the big 3.  That species in other genera regularly hit 9-10" seems far fetched.  Even 8" is a *big *spider.   

Most of the people wanting blondi have been reading old info, prior to the genus being broken out into 3 species.  If they only know about blondi, they certainly aren't experienced enough to be getting the real thing. 

Ornata's considered to be the 2nd largest Poec.  My girls are around 7 to 7 1/2" and growth is slowed down quite a bit.  I measured my biggest rufilata female this week and she's 8".  There could be a little increase over the next few years with them, but I'm not expecting much.  Occasionally individual Poecs of these and a couple others (regalis, etc) may exceed the norm.  Don't count on yours doing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 31, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Ornata's considered to be the 2nd largest Poec.  My girls are around 7 to 7 1/2" and growth is slowed down quite a bit.  I measured my biggest rufilata female this week and she's 8".  There could be a little increase over the next few years with them, but I'm not expecting much.  Occasionally individual Poecs of these and a couple others (regalis, etc) may exceed the norm.  Don't count on yours doing it.


Don't have ornata... yet.  Though I really do want one very bad. I only have a female fasciata, she's 6.8", haven't grown any larger in her last molt so I think that's the biggest she'll get. But for me a 7" spider is already huge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pociemon (Mar 31, 2016)

Any T that wears the genus name poecilotheria......

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 31, 2016)

Im a Avicularia fan myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi All
Very interesting to read about people's preferences with Ts. I'm a beginner, and I'm passionately in love with my juvie (delinquent)
B albopilosum. She's wonderful and I need something slow gentle with a venom that's low. She's never kicked hairs at me. 
I'm a recovering aracninphobic ha!
A year ago I was only playing with jumping spiders and worshipping wolf spiders from afar. 
For the future I'd like to get:
Eualthus sp. red
G. pulchra
GBB 
Avic avic
Okay I'll stop for now. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raven 13 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've only got seven in my collection at the moment, but my favorite is my B smithi, mainly because it's the biggest sling I have, at only around an inch and a half. However, it's my best eater at the moment, and has some wonderful black colors.
The others in my collection are:
A geniculata
LP
G pulchirpes
G rosea(4" female)
and two B Vagans.


----------



## AustralianBirdEater (Jan 19, 2017)

Phlogius crassipes has to be my favourite tarantula, it's the biggest bird eating species in Australia, and size matters, trust me. It's also pretty cool due to its barking noises it can make. If you're an Australian I would definitely recommend getting one. But due to Australia's strict export laws, you can only get Australian species inside Australia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Jan 19, 2017)

Every T I get is my favorite! I could never decide. They are all so cool in their own ways.  My A anax recently molted and he's just lovely. He looks awesome and when I rehoused him (he's so big now) he got defensive (first time one of my Ts has done that) so he's got some attitude which I'm loving!  



Also I am shocked by @Chris LXXIX's favorite.   I've never read such a thing before.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 19, 2017)

AustralianBirdEater said:


> Phlogius crassipes has to be my favourite tarantula, it's the biggest bird eating species in Australia, and size matters, trust me. It's also pretty cool due to its barking noises it can make. If you're an Australian I would definitely recommend getting one. But due to Australia's strict export laws, you can only get Australian species inside Australia.


Yeah, that goes both ways though; there are very few Australian T's in the rest of the world's hobby due to those laws. Not many Australian hobbyists here on AB as well, which makes sense of course, since any question about their care is met with .'ehhm...i don't know'. 
But there are a few,  @jigalojey being one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jan 19, 2017)

T stirmi by a wide margin. she makes all my others look ordinary by comparison. I liked them all, but not like I like Doomsday.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jan 19, 2017)

I actually like my A. avicularia. She was my first of many tarantulas. She's so visible almost all the time! She's always plopped right up on the acrylic with her feet fully extended, almost saying "Look at me! I'm so fuzzy" And to top that, she's such a pleasure to feed. Normally really slow and delicate, she becomes a DEMON around food!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jan 19, 2017)

A. avicularias are cool beans.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jan 19, 2017)

NWs: pretty much all Avicularias

OWs: C fimbriatus, P. subfusca lowland/bara and H maculata

Honorable mentions: everything else

Why: Who doesn't like a spider with pink feet? The C. fimbriatus, maculata and lowland just have always stood out to me from the rest.


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 19, 2017)

All of my Ts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd have to say that I like the ones in my house the best.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 19, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> I'd have to say that I like the ones in my house the best.


Same aswell as sooo many others.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 20, 2017)

My favourite is my Brachypelma Smithi girl. And that's just because I've had her the longest. When I decided to sell up a couple of years ago she's the only T that I kept. 

I've since seen the light and bought some absolutely stunning T's. But she's still my favourite.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 20, 2017)

It's hard to choose just one favorite, but personality-wise, I'd have to say Bulldozer, my juvenile _Grammostola pulchra_. She immediately investigates and eats (if edible) or takes possession of (if not) anything you put in the enclosure.












Grammostola pulchra (Bulldozer)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 13, 2017
__ 7
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						My juvenile female. (She is about 3" in this picture, and she began fasting the next day.)
					




A close second is Skyler, my sub-adult _Avicularia avicularia_. She is frequently on display and has adorable pink feet.












Avicularia avicularia (Skyler)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 1, 2017
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
female
juvenile female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler




						Avicularia avicularia: sub-adult female

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## CEC (Jan 21, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Yeah, that goes both ways though; there are very few Australian T's in the rest of the world's hobby due to those laws. Not many Australian hobbyists here on AB as well, which makes sense of course, since any question about their care is met with .'ehhm...i don't know'.
> But there are a few,  @jigalojey being one of them.


Some of the old timers and very few others have Australian Ts. TMK the last time they were exported out of Australia was 2006 by Steve Nunn. I know he had to go through a lot of red tape to export them. They likely won't be exported again anytime soon. Being OW and mostly brown, they weren't very attractive to newbies, in turn, they really lacked in breeding efforts. This has resulted in the small numbers of Australian Ts in the hobby today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stomptheground (Jun 18, 2021)

Ok I have quite a few but my favorite one has to the the gbb or feather leg baboon


----------



## AmandaPaul1 (Jun 18, 2021)

My favorite tarantula is my Grammastola Rosea, adult female 3 years old... Named April O'neil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stomptheground (Jun 18, 2021)

Sounds like a cool name I like it



Stomptheground said:


> Ok I have quite a few but my favorite one has to the the gbb or feather leg baboon


----------



## Tarantuland (Jun 18, 2021)

AmandaPaul1 said:


> My favorite tarantula is my Grammastola Rosea, adult female 3 years old... Named April O'neil.


Did you raise it from a sling to an adult in 3 years? Mine have maybe put on 1/4" in a year

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## viper69 (Jun 18, 2021)

Tarantuland said:


> Did you raise it from a sling to an adult in 3 years? Mine have maybe put on 1/4" in a year


Not from a sling.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Poonjab (Jun 19, 2021)

H.pulchripes or t.albo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsinger (Jun 19, 2021)

Either G. pulchripes or H. cafreriana. I adore my G. pulchripes, and I have been falling in love with the Harpactira genus, with the H. cafreriana quickly becoming a dream spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jun 19, 2021)

My favorites are P. cambridgei and G. porteri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jun 19, 2021)

C. marshalli is quickly edging top spot.
Baboons are just tops.
Curlies are great. Avics are nice. Obt's are dope.
They're all pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poonjab (Jun 19, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> C. marshalli is quickly edging top spot.
> Baboons are just tops.
> Curlies are great. Avics are nice. Obt's are dope.
> They're all pretty cool.


I dunno I’m starting to become fond of N.oseeum and N.ohavem real stunners

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## LucN (Jun 19, 2021)

For me, has to be my B. hamorii. The only T in my collection so far that I paid extra for a sexed female. Thus far, it has been worth it. She's always out and about, looking pretty and eating like she'd never been fed. Can't beat the all-time classic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 19, 2021)

One of my all time favourite species

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## LucN (Jun 19, 2021)

johnny quango said:


> One of my all time favourite species
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first thought is G. pulchripes, but no. Maybe one of those elusive Chileans that was formerly Euathlus sp. ? Whatever it is, it's a beauty


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 19, 2021)

LucN said:


> My first thought is G. pulchripes, but no. Maybe one of those elusive Chileans that was formerly Euathlus sp. ? Whatever it is, it's a beauty


It's a Peruvian commonly known as Thrixopelma sp cajamarca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timc (Jun 19, 2021)

GBB. Banal? Sure. Warranted? Absolutely.


----------



## Metallattorney (Jun 19, 2021)

_H. Pulchripes._


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jun 20, 2021)

johnny quango said:


> It's a Peruvian commonly known as Thrixopelma sp cajamarca


Very cool. I've never heard of it until now.


----------



## liquidfluidity (Jun 20, 2021)

Right now... I'd have to say my P. rufilata  x2. Always great eaters, growing fast, rare colors, a hint of danger/excitement that keeps you in your best form everytime you're inside. Just beautiful! Owned since slings.

And as terrestrials, I just kind of fell in love for Brachys. I have a juvenile Boehmei and 2 Smithii slings and have plans for a couple others. The Boehmei just did it as my first

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LucN (Jun 20, 2021)

johnny quango said:


> It's a Peruvian commonly known as Thrixopelma sp cajamarca


Close, but no cigar. Thrixopelma didn't even cross my mind, heh 



liquidfluidity said:


> Right now... I'd have to say my P. rufilata  x2. Always great eaters, growing fast, rare colors, a hint of danger/excitement that keeps you in your best form everytime you're inside. Just beautiful! Owned since slings.
> 
> And as terrestrials, I just kind of fell in love for Brachys. I have a juvenile Boehmei and 2 Smithii slings and have plans for a couple others. The Boehmei just did it as my first


Brachys are nothing short of perfect ! Beautiful, generally docile, good appetite and long-lived. I want a klaasi, emilia and albiceps so bad

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 20, 2021)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Very cool. I've never heard of it until now.


They can be a little bit difficult to find as they aren't often for sale. They are slow growers too so it takes a long time to mature. They are the calmest tarantula I've ever kept



LucN said:


> Close, but no cigar. Thrixopelma didn't even cross my mind, heh


Thrixopelma is a genus that has pretty much everything even though it doesn't have many members

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LucN (Jun 20, 2021)

johnny quango said:


> Thrixopelma is a genus that has pretty much everything even though it doesn't have many members


I'm well aware of ockerti. The rest ? Not so much.


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 20, 2021)

LucN said:


> I'm well aware of ockerti. The rest ? Not so much.


T sp cajamarca are as calm as H chilensis but 5" or so. T cyaneolum is very calm, T Laguna's can be skittish when young but beautiful blue colours. There is another tarantula from the Cusco area of Peru the Theraphosinae sp Cusco that is thought to be a Thrixopelma also but they are a little bit firey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baby T (Jun 20, 2021)

Stomptheground said:


> Sounds like a cool name I like it
> 
> 
> View attachment 388632


Why are there 2 spiders in that enclosure?


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jun 20, 2021)

johnny quango said:


> T sp cajamarca are as calm as H chilensis but 5" or so. T cyaneolum is very calm, T Laguna's can be skittish when young but beautiful blue colours. There is another tarantula from the Cusco area of Peru the Theraphosinae sp Cusco that is thought to be a Thrixopelma also but they are a little bit firey


Interesting. The Theraphosinae sp. cusco is so beautiful. I saw one at a show that I was immediately draw to but it was way out of my price range.


----------



## Liquifin (Jun 20, 2021)

My favorite tarantula species will always be the Poecilotheria ornata. But my favorite genus without a doubt will always be the Theraphosa genus.


----------



## AvicRugby09 (Jun 20, 2021)

P metallica 100%, they are the spiders that helped me get over my arachnophobia


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 20, 2021)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Interesting. The Theraphosinae sp. cusco is so beautiful. I saw one at a show that I was immediately draw to but it was way out of my price range.


I have one in my collection and it's very beautiful, they aren't a very large species in my experience I think if this is indeed a Thrixopelma then it may be the smallest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa (Jun 21, 2021)

My girl is my favorite. 













20210311_200443.jpg



__ joossa
__ Mar 11, 2021
__ 3



						B. hamorii female named Peach. ^__^

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Cemykay (Jun 22, 2021)

*At the moment:* Avicularia sp peru prurple.
*One i probably will never own:* Heteroscodra maculata.


----------



## jc55 (Jun 22, 2021)

If i had to pic one i would have to say Avicularia versicolor.


----------



## jezzy607 (Jun 22, 2021)

There is no way for me to pick one species. The genus Tliltocatl definitely stands out, so many good qualities (good eaters, decent growth rate, visible, and beautiful species). Then there is P. murinus, N. incei, P. muticus. The best looking in my opinion is B. emilia though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TGod (Jun 22, 2021)

So far my Acanthoscurria geniculata. Its so fun to watch eat, its always on display it grows big and quick and it's beautiful. What's not to love?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderlover123 (Jun 22, 2021)

Chilobrachys andersoni! While they are quite plain looking, They are quite industrious  and very heavy webbers!


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jun 22, 2021)

It was my Acanthoscurria geniculata, Baron Von Butterbean. He was so huge and dorky. I adored him and made fan art of him <3



Sadly, he matured out and I sent him away for breeding, but I was fortunately sent 5 of his babies. I gave one to a friend, so I still have 4 tiny idiot beans to care for and I love them all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Emi248 (Jun 22, 2021)

My favourite has to be B. emilia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## getemtiger22 (Sep 24, 2021)

Brachypelma albiceps for me because of their beautiful coloration and perfect size I think everyone serious in the hobby should own at least one of these in their collection!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin (Sep 24, 2021)

Favorite species of tarantula will forever be the Poecilotheria ornata because it's a personal one for me. However, my genus of tarantula is the Theraphosa genus because I love them a lot as a genus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reezelbeezelbug (Sep 24, 2021)

Cyriocosmus ritae checks most of the boxes for me.  Colors, size, very manageable and they seem to web rather than dig too much compared to other Cyriocosmus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkittlesTheJumpingSpider (Sep 24, 2021)

Brachypelma smithi for me. I love their colors (Although I don't own one)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (Sep 24, 2021)

If I had to choose only one, I'd choose the Acanthoscurria geniculata. Nice colours, size and feeding response.

But my personal one, the sentimental choice it would be the Grammostola pulchra. It's the T that made to change my mind after my trauma

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YungRasputin (Sep 24, 2021)

presently my P. murinus UMV - absolutely gorgeous, v active and i find their behavior to be hilarious - absolute gem of my collection

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Wow 1


----------



## yetkin (Sep 24, 2021)

From the ones ı had my favourite is Caribana versicolor ım not a fan of nw tarantulas but this guys are so enjoyable, gergous, easy to care and for me their walking style is wery amusing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles (Sep 24, 2021)

T. vagans and A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yigzatoth (Sep 24, 2021)

C.fimbriatus and H.pulchripes always on display, at the burrow entrance but fully out. Very beautifull spiders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 24, 2021)

Many favorites

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 25, 2021)

0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jan 30, 2021
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
adult
adult female
brazilian giant white knee
brazilian white knee
female
geniculata




						Rogue rocking her new suit, and shovelling a dubia behind her face.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## o0 Mr Ed 0o (Sep 25, 2021)

A. genicilata is probably my favourite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Sep 25, 2021)

Probably C. marshalli.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## joossa (Sep 26, 2021)

20210311_200443.jpg



__ joossa
__ Mar 11, 2021
__ 3



						B. hamorii female named Peach. ^__^

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 27, 2021)

N. Incei
I. Mira
Poecilotheria species
Orphnaecus species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 28, 2021)

Though I really like many, many species, my heart will always be theirs. 

_Vitalius sorocabae

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Cemykay (Sep 28, 2021)

Thrixopelma cyaneolum at the moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## Edan bandoot (Sep 28, 2021)

Pan troglodytes, love their hairs, pretty rare in the hobby aswell.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## LucN (Sep 28, 2021)

Another vote for B. hamorii. For me, they tick all the boxes : Colour, Feeding response, Hardiness, Visibility and Longevity. A close second would have to be T. albopilosus, which has everything except colour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 28, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> Pan troglodytes, love their hairs, pretty rare in the hobby aswell.


Chimpanzees identity as tarantulas now?


----------



## Edan bandoot (Sep 28, 2021)

jrh3 said:


> Chimpanzees identity as tarantulas now?


Shhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## coolnweird (Sep 28, 2021)

Megaphobema robustum! Beautiful coloration, unique defense mechanism, large size, excellent prey response, I could go on and on

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Sep 28, 2021)

P. cambridgei, if I had to choose one. Large, beautiful, bold personality, and a huge appetite.


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Sep 28, 2021)

getemtiger22 said:


> Brachypelma albiceps for me because of their beautiful coloration and perfect size I think everyone serious in the hobby should own at least one of these in their collection!!


All of them....

Surely you saw this coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Sep 28, 2021)

coolnweird said:


> Megaphobema robustum! Beautiful coloration, unique defense mechanism, large size, excellent prey response, I could go on and on
> View attachment 400291


Budget sericopelma sp Santa Catalina

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## coolnweird (Sep 28, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> Budget sericopelma sp Santa Catalina


I'll admit, that species has tempted me as well! Beautiful spiders


----------



## Craig73 (Sep 28, 2021)

I‘m with @Arachnophobphile and all of them, only cause they watching.  But G. iheringi is top dog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Sep 28, 2021)

Craig73 said:


> I‘m with @Arachnophobphile and all of them, only cause they watching.  But G. iheringi is top dog.
> 
> View attachment 400332


That....is a mighty fine looking T you have there, now I want one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Craig73 (Sep 28, 2021)

Arachnophobphile said:


> That....is a mighty fine looking T you have there, now I want one.


Thanks, I named it 747 based on the potential size it can reach (not gonna lie I’ll be nervous if it gets 8”).  I’m bad with dates, but it’s gone from 1.25” to 4” in about a year.  Knocking on wood it’s female, but I can’t get a good shot to post for sexing because it’s so dang hairy.  

Moves substrate and water dish all the time and fantastic eater.  I can watch this one all day. If I ever mate a T this would be one I‘d consider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Sep 29, 2021)

Craig73 said:


> Thanks, I named it 747 based on the potential size it can reach (not gonna lie I’ll be nervous if it gets 8”).  I’m bad with dates, but it’s gone from 1.25” to 4” in about a year.  Knocking on wood it’s female, but I can’t get a good shot to post for sexing because it’s so dang hairy.
> 
> Moves substrate and water dish all the time and fantastic eater.  I can watch this one all day. If I ever mate a T this would be one I‘d consider.


If I remember I think G. iheringi can be a bit fiesty then again can vary from one to the next.

For new keepers that don't own an adult T yet let me say just a 5 inch dls T is a good size tarantula. Especially one that is heavier body. It doesn't sound like that's big until you are up close in person with one. 

Now 7 and up inches that's not only huge but demands respect.


----------



## magouilles (Sep 29, 2021)

C.Versicolor I love how curious, kind and gentle mine is! plus gorgeous colors I can't get enough of them 
I also like Nhandus for their skittishness I think it's so funny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Sep 30, 2021)

magouilles said:


> C.Versicolor I love how curious, kind and gentle mine is! plus gorgeous colors I can't get enough of them
> I also like Nhandus for their skittishness I think it's so funny


My Nhandu is so grumpy and defensive that it's comical at times. Very fluffy and a few gorgeous species in the genus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cemykay (Oct 1, 2021)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> My Nhandu is so grumpy and defensive that it's comical at times. Very fluffy and a few gorgeous species in the genus.


My Nhandu tripepii is an absolute sweetheart. Never flicked hairs or was defensive. My Nhandu chromatus is a b**** though .


----------



## Westicles (Oct 12, 2021)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> P. cambridgei, if I had to choose one. Large, beautiful, bold personality, and a huge appetite.


I'm actually looking into a P. cambridgei for my first aboreal. I have years of experience with new world terrestrials. I'm ready to try my hand at something different. Of course I've done my research and care isn't an issue. But, I've read so many different opinions on them in general. Just curious about your honest opinion on them.


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Oct 12, 2021)

Westicles said:


> I'm actually looking into a P. cambridgei for my first aboreal. I have years of experience with new world terrestrials. I'm ready to try my hand at something different. Of course I've done my research and care isn't an issue. But, I've read so many different opinions on them in general. Just curious about your honest opinion on them.


In my opinion they're like everything great about tarantulas all rolled into one. And they're a great display species. Always out on the prowl, searching for a meal. While their coloration may not be extremely bright and flashy, I think that their subtle beauty is even more appealing. This is my adult female, Crawlspace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Westicles (Oct 12, 2021)

Of course I know behavior depends on the individual animal, but generally speaking what are your thoughts on behavior, temperament, etc?


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Oct 12, 2021)

Westicles said:


> Of course I know behavior depends on the individual animal, but generally speaking what are your thoughts on behavior, temperament, etc?


Extremely food motivated. They're also very defensive and have a "cantankerous" temperament. I have no doubt that Crawlspace would bite me if she felt cornered or confused my fingers for food, so I always keep my fingers out of her enclosure. They're very interesting to watch. Mine is always visible and active and night. She never refuses food until a few days before a molt.


----------



## QuinnStarr (Oct 12, 2021)

_Birupes Simoroxigorum_ for aesthetic.

_Theraphosa Apophysis_ for sentimentality. My father, in his ailing health, wants one but isn’t medically equipped to care for it properly. So, after memorizing Tom Moran’s video on _Apophysis_ care, I’m buying one. It’s not even mine yet and I’m irrationally attached to it.



spideyspinneret78 said:


> My Nhandu is so grumpy and defensive that it's comical at times. Very fluffy and a few gorgeous species in the genus.


I have a N. Chromatus sling coming tomorrow. I’m looking forward to watching it grow into a grumpy old T.
It will match my grouchy old lady personality wonderfully.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Oct 13, 2021)

My favourite species that I keep is Nhandu chromatus. I love their leg markings. As far as individuals my favourite is my B. hamorii. If I somehow had to get rid of my collection except one, I'd keep her.


----------



## QuinnStarr (Oct 13, 2021)

Rigor Mortis said:


> My favourite species that I keep is Nhandu chromatus. I love their leg markings. As far as individuals my favourite is my B. hamorii. If I somehow had to get rid of my collection except one, I'd keep her.


I just received a 1/8th inch N. Chromatus sling today and I'm sitting here looking at it like "wth do i do with something the size of a fruit fly"  Excited to watch it grow though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Oct 13, 2021)

QuinnStarr said:


> I just received a 1/8th inch N. Chromatus sling today and I'm sitting here looking at it like "wth do i do with something the size of a fruit fly"  Excited to watch it grow though!


Won't be too small for long, as far and I understand it they grow relatively quickly compared to other NWs. Have fun!


----------



## Eggiess (Jan 17, 2022)

Curious to see this, out of your personal collection - what's your favorite species you've cared for and why?


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 17, 2022)

Gonna toss it up between C. marshalli and A. geniculata. I see them constantly and they both have great feeding responses. Very predictable but still fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magouilles (Jan 17, 2022)

balfouri and c.versi
really often out, stunning colours, eat well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jan 18, 2022)

Eggiess said:


> Curious to see this, out of your personal collection - what's your favorite species you've cared for and why?


Good one.

My all time favorite is Grammostola iheringi because it gets big, is regal appearing and crazy feeding response.  It’s also one I’m extremely cautious around because they are super fast and I jump scare easy.

If I had to say favorite to care for it‘s hands down Avicularia M6 (aka A. metallica) and Avicularia kwitara.  My Avicularia in general to be honest.

The two I called out are extremely laid back.  Makes my job easier when I’m cleaning the enclosures cause they poop all over the walls.  With a top loading enclosure there are times my hands have to be inside the enclosure to get the hard stuff.  I would not do this with any other T’s.  The metallic sheen is freaking amazing.

Edit: Before I get dragged on it, my hands ‘do not’ ever have to be in an enclosure.  I’m just not smart enough to order something like long q-tip things like they use at dr offices. I don’t recommend it regardless of how docile a T seems. End of PSA.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bobbibink (Jan 18, 2022)

A. geniculata—- Bold and beautiful— hardly ever passes on a meal— great character.  Awesome tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YungRasputin (Jan 18, 2022)

C. marshalli - i love mine so so so much - they’re an absolute delight and the novelty of having a horned spider from Africa just sets it apart from the rest - what else could ever compare? delightfully weird sweethearts

like the entire genus of Ceratogryus is nothing but bangers: Marshalli, Darlingi,  Sanderi, Attonitifer, even Meridionalis - all top shelf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## coldbl00ded (Jan 19, 2022)

I like the Cyriopagopus sp.

Reactions: Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## gabrielgartner (Jan 19, 2022)

I always come back to P irminia and H pulchripes as my favorites…just stunning spiders!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## coldbl00ded (Jan 19, 2022)

this is my t. albopilosum ( sorry bout the graphics )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YungRasputin (Jan 19, 2022)

was thinking about this thread earlier and while C. marshalli is number 1 - my S. cal has really won my heart also - always out, always chilling, zero problems, and just all around beautiful definitely has secured its number 2 spot


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Jan 19, 2022)

My favorite tarantula will be the first one that can fetch me a


----------



## Regent (Jan 27, 2022)

*My favorite tarantula out of my entire collection of 100+ specimens is Megaphobema mesomelas. The bright lava like stripes on their legs against their deep ebony body make it absolutely stunning, especially in person. Not even my photo of her does her justice. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhoenixFyre (Jan 28, 2022)

My favorites are my G. pulchra & T. albo

Don't tell my E. campestratus & G. rosea though...lol!


----------



## Edan bandoot (Jan 28, 2022)

PhoenixFyre said:


> My favorites are my G. pulchra & T. albo
> 
> Don't tell my E. campestratus & G. rosea though...lol!


maybe if you combined the speed of all 4 of those they could outpace a snail

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## 8 legged (Jan 28, 2022)

That changes all the time. The genus Psalmopoeus has been my number one for years!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## herpetogeorgie (Jan 29, 2022)

I can't get enough of any Ornithotoctininae... So pretty, so spicy and stripy. What else do you need?


----------



## PhoenixFyre (Jan 29, 2022)

@Craig73  You could use an aquarium scrubber for the hard stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jan 29, 2022)

PhoenixFyre said:


> @Craig73  You could use an aquarium scrubber for the hard stuff


Might be an idea there.  I’d need to retrofit it with a microfiber cloth for acrylic, but sounds way easier way of cleaning.


----------



## Westicles (Jan 29, 2022)

Craig73 said:


> Might be an idea there.  I’d need to retrofit it with a microfiber cloth for acrylic, but sounds way easier way of cleaning.


Come on Craig, you're supposed to clean poop off the walls barehanded with your eyes closed, and hope for the best! Don't you know that? Lol!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ResinBomb (Jan 29, 2022)

Hard to have favorites when there are so many wonderful options


----------



## Westicles (Jan 29, 2022)

ResinBomb said:


> Hard to have favorites when there are so many wonderful options


Very true!!!


----------



## Craig73 (Jan 29, 2022)

Westicles said:


> Come on Craig, you're supposed to clean poop off the walls barehanded with your eyes closed, and hope for the best! Don't you know that? Lol!!!





Westicles said:


> Come on Craig, you're supposed to clean poop off the walls barehanded with your eyes closed, and hope for the best! Don't you know that? Lol!!!


I’m a noob.  I was told to disregard all the crappy info.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PhoenixFyre (Jan 30, 2022)

@Craig73 They're those made for acrylic tanks. I had them when I had my frogs it worked wonders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jan 30, 2022)

PhoenixFyre said:


> @Craig73 They're those made for acrylic tanks. I had them when I had my frogs it worked wonders!


Even better. My terrestrials will be jealous.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

